# sinkende Monofile



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

 kennt jemand eine sinkende Monofil-Schnur bzw kann mir eine empfehlen? 
 Einsetzen möcht ich die an der MAtchrute, sollte so 16er oder 18er sein.
 Hatte früher mal eine Braune, weiß aber weder Hersteller noch Namen!
 Mit Spüli hab ich bereits mal versucht, ist aber nicht der Bringer gewesen. Hab ich  nicht gleichmäßig verteilt bekommen...

 Gruß Uwe


----------



## angelwolli (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

fische auf einer Spule die Berkley "Iron Silk" 0,15mm auf der anderen eine 0,14 Noname - Massenware von der Großspule.

Habe mit beiden eigentlich kein Problem - würde die Berkley, vielleicht auch subjektiv, einen Tick freundlicher bezeichnen: "kringelt" nicht ganz so doll, wenig Schnurdrall, super Wurfeigenschaften - was bei dünnen Monos mit ner Matche ja eigentlich auch kein Problem ist.  

Das das mit Spüli nicht funktioniert wundert mich erlich gesagt: es geht doch nur um das verringern der Oberflächenspannung vom Wasser ( wenn ich das richtig behalten habe )

Probier doch mal einen schwereren Waggler recht weit zu werfen und die Schnur dann durch einen gertänkten Schwamm zu kurbeln, oder die Spule von der Rolle zu nehmen und mal 5-10 Min in einer Schüssel "einzuweichen"

Gruß Wolli


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Hab das Prob, dass mal 10m sinken, die nächsten 5-10 dann nicht und so weiter!
 Vielleicht einfach nur zu unregelmäßig aufgetragen?!
 Hab das so in der Art gemacht, wie du vorgeschlagen hast: Freundin mit Schnurende über die Wiese gejagt und dann durchn Lappen wieder eingerollt!
 Nimmt man da Spüli pur oder verdünnt? Hatte es mit ner Lauge versucht....

 Gruß Uwe


----------



## angelwolli (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Ne - mit der Holden auf der Wiese nicht |supergri 

das war eigentlich ne Idee für Dich  am Gewässer, und das hab ich auch schon gemacht,auch verdünnt - sollte aber auch unverdünnt gehen.

Wenn es Dein Gewässer zulässt, dann überwerfe Deinen Futterplatz so 1-2 Meter, Rutenspitze ins Wasser! und 3-4 Umdrehungen gemacht. erst mal zieht sich so die Schnur unter Wasser und des Weiteren ist ein etwaiger Schnurbogen raus - nicht das der Anhieb ins "leere" geht.


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Auf die Art und Weise versuche ich es ja meist! Aber irgendwie bleibt sie nie komplett unten! Deshalb bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, mir direkt ne Sinkende aufzuspulen!
 Großteil angel ich auch mit recht leichten Wagglern, da funzt das eh meist nicht. Anscheinend zu wenig Widerstand, der Waggler zieht sich hinterm Schnurbogen her ohne den zu beseitigen.


----------



## Knispel (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Milo hatte mal eine speziell sinkende schnur, weiß aber nicht, ob es die noch gibt. 
Ansonsten probiere mal folgendes : Besorge Dir so ein Schnurfetter fürs Fliegenfischen und beträufele die beiden Filzhälften mit Spühlmittel. Nun überwerfe deinen Angelplatz großzügig und hole die Schnur durch diesen mit Spühlmittel benetzten filz wieder ein ( eventuell mehrfach wiederholen). Sollst mal sehen, wie deine Schnur jetzt sinkt.


----------



## angelwolli (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Na dann warte Ich mal gespannt mit auf die Antworten - hab mal schnell in den Katalogen geguckt auf den Schnurseiten aber eine reine sinkende nicht gefunden.

Hast Du es mal mit 0,10mm Geflecht probiert? Ja ich weiß - die fehlende Dehnung - aber Matche und etwas weiter geöffnete Rollenbremse sollten das Problem lösen. Mein Freund fischt so seit 1 Jahr und ich werde zum Frühjahr auch mal eine umspulen.

Petrie Wolli #6


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Das mit der geflochtenen hab ich bislang nur an der feeder versucht, bin aber wieder davon abgegangen. 
 Bei der Matche stellt sich mir da zudem das Prob, wie ich den Wirbel an die geflochtene bekomme! So fein sind die Knotless-Verbinder ja nicht gerade gegenüber nem 20er Wirbel.
 Oder gibt es da inzwischen andere Mittel und Wege?


----------



## Knispel (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Habe eine gefunden
Tubertini Navy blue sinking
ist speziell sinkend, findest Du unter : http://www.milo-team.de/ wenn du dort die Rubrik Schnüre öffnest.


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

@Knispel
  Ah, beim Herrn Fiebig! Auf die Idee hätt ich eigentlich auch selbst kommen können, hihi!
  Vielen Dank!!
 Hab glaub sogar die entdeckt, die ich früher schonmal hatte!     Affondante UC-6, zumindest ist die auch braun!


----------



## angelwolli (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

hab mir den Link mal gleich mitkopiert  

Meistens schlaufe ich Vorfach und Hauptschnur nur zusammen, mit Wirbel angle ich nur bei  größeren/schwereren Montagen - knoten tue ich dann mit dem "verbesserten Klammerknoten" oder Palomarknoten.


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Jep, der Fiebig ist gut!! Bekommt man so ziemlich alles rund ums Stippen, Matchen, Feedern.
 Blöde Frage: Wie bekommst denn ne Schlaufe in die geflochtene gebunden?? Geht das mit den genannten Knoten?? Wie man sie unbeabsichitg reinbekommt weiß ich zu genüge, aber gezielt....*g*
 Und wo gibts ne Anleitung für die Knoten, gibts da nen Link?


----------



## Knispel (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Kannte den http://www.milo-team.de/  Link gar nicht, ist ja ungeheuer interessante Seite , bin ich beim Googlen drauf gestoßen als ich Milo eigegeben hatte. Diese Seite werde ich mir jedenfalls mal richtig anschauen....


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Tu das lieber nicht zu genau, denk an deinen Geldbeutel!*g*


----------



## angelwolli (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

He lulatsch, die genannten Knoten waren zum anknoten an Wirbel oder Einhänger gedacht, als Schlaufe binde ich entweder Diese Chirurgenschlaufe - für diesen "Perfection Loop" muß ich auch immer mal kurz in die kleine Knotenfibel gucken.
Wegen ner Anleitung - da muß ich mal nen Link suchen - ist mit Worten so ne Sache - aber ich denke Die kennst Du - vielleicht postet ja auch jemand einen Knotenlink


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

@angelwolli
 Hatte mir fast gedacht, dass die knoten auf den Wirbel bezogen waren, war mir allerdings nicht ganz sicher!


----------



## angelwolli (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Angelknoten


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Super, Dankeschön!!!!


----------



## Knispel (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*



			
				angelwolli schrieb:
			
		

> Angelknoten



Bedankt sich auch einmal für den Link.. |wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kennt jemand eine sinkende Monofil-Schnur bzw kann mir eine empfehlen?
> Einsetzen möcht ich die an der MAtchrute, sollte so 16er oder 18er sein.
> ...




Hi Uwe,

koennte mir vorstellen, dass das ne Trabucco Schnur gewesen ist - fische selber ne sinkende 18er - und die ist auch braun und ne spezielle Match-Schnur.
Schau doch mal im Katalog, wenn Du einen zur Hand hast...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

@Ansgar
 Hab nen Online-Katalog, der ist aber leider italienisch! Was heißt denn sinkend auf italienisch?*g*
 Aber Danke für den Hinweis!! 
 Weißt du zufällig noch, wie deine Schnur heißt?

 Gruß Uwe


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*



			
				langerLulatsch schrieb:
			
		

> @Ansgar
> Hab nen Online-Katalog, der ist aber leider italienisch! Was heißt denn sinkend auf italienisch?*g*
> Aber Danke für den Hinweis!!
> Weißt du zufällig noch, wie deine Schnur heißt?
> ...




Hi Uwe,

sinkend = affondante, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ganz sicher bin ich mir aber nicht 

Nee, keine Ahnung, war in einer gruenen Packung. War die einzige spezial Match Schnur... 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## langerLulatsch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Dann ist dass bestimmt die, die ich vorhin entdeckt habe. Allerdings von Tubertini, aber das ist ja wumsch!


----------



## Ansgar (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

Ne, war definitiv (da bin ich mir 100% sicher) Trabucco. 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Freizeitfischer (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: sinkende Monofile*

hab gerade mal im Triana katalog nachgesehen, 
die bieten 2 sinkende Schnüre an:
triana sinking blade und die triana red sinking


Gruß Uwe


----------

